# ANY GOOD LBS WITH a close out price on cervelos



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

HI,
Interested in knowing goods Lbs with good close outs prices for 2011 cervelo models


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

You can always try the Trek stores in San Diego. They have deals on Cervelos from time-to-time on older inventory.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

What size and model?


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Take a look at In-Cycle in Pasadena.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Never seen a closeout on Cervelo. If you want one, just negotiate with the shop. Good luck.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

51 r5


----------



## refthimos (Aug 15, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> Never seen a closeout on Cervelo. If you want one, just negotiate with the shop. Good luck.


You can always try Helen's. In 2008, I *did* get a nice closeout deal on an SLC-SL frame. Then again, the S3 had just come out, so that was the reason why. Don't expect a new frame to displace the R5 is coming too soon, so looking for a closeout may be tough.

I can tell you though, that Helen's recently offered me $400 under retail on an S5 frame, and those seem much tougher to come by at the moment than the R5.


----------



## refthimos (Aug 15, 2008)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> 51 r5


I don't have enough posts to include the link, but there is a brand new R5 frame in 51cm on eBay right now, 2 days left on the auction.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

my friend bought a 2012 R5 frameset at Helen's in Santa Monica for $2k on 4th of July. I'm sure they also had good deals on complete bikes that day.


----------

